# FSH levels



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there
I might be being a bit thick, but I am struggling to find a conclusive answer on here....

I am applying to do Egg  share and just received my FSH results, the test was done on day 26 of my cycle, and my cycle averages about 36 days (a bit hit and miss)

My FSH was 1.3... is that too low? I hear lots about high FSH being a negative thing,  but can't much about lower FSH levels? And should this test actually be done at the beginning of my cycle?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324759.0 from your husband x

/links


----------

